# I am just so tired of complaints about complaints about DBSforums!



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

:lol:  :lol:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Same here, cant we make some kind of rule that complaints about DBSforums get deleted? 

I chatted with Dan and he is a good guy, while I don't always agree with how his forum is run I have to remember it IS his forum.

Sometimes I think moving the messages to another area still eggs people on.

We are DBStalk.COM not the DBSforums dumping grounds.


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

Maybe the posts about DBSForums be replaced with lots and lots of happy faces and chuckles ....lol. However, if that did happen, then people would start to post stuff like:

"OH NO!!!! Those faces are staring right at me. They are telling me to watch lots and lots of Carrot Top AT&T commercials"

or

"I love DBSTalk. Its got those cute faces. They make me feel so nice and warm and cuddly. I think I will cuddle my DirecTivo now. Ahhhh.....the feeling"


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I would rather not go down the road of automatically deleting posts that are not politically correct. That is the very reason some come here.

Let's just show both the attackers---and DBSForums----- that it is possible to behave in a civilized manner.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

wait a sec!!!???!!!!we have to behave in a CIVILIZED manner here????no one told me about that!!!!!!


----------

